# Glucophage/metformin, PCOS and Breastfeeding?



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi ladies!!!

I have a question..I have hyperinsulinemia and possibly PCOS. I've felt horrible ever since I got pg with DS almost 5 years ago. I was diagnosed with insulin problems in 2002 and went on glucophage/metformin and it was the *ONLY* time I have felt good in 5 years!! I lost weight and felt fantastic..I took it until I got pg with DD in 2003.

After I had DD I wanted to go back on the glucophage but no one would prescribe it for me since I was nursing. DD is now almost 16mo and nursing 2x a day.

I desperately need to go back on glucophage. My BP is high, cholesterol is high, I can't lost weight, I feel awful, etc. We also want to get pg in about 6-9 months and I know I won't start o'ing again until I get back on glucophage.

I have an appt with my ob/gyn today but I know he won't prescribe it for me if I tell him I'm still nursing. Dr Hale says it's fine, Dr Newman says it's fine etc but my OB still won't prescribe it for me if I admit I'm nursing..

Sooooo...What do I do??? I need this med..I'm really getting worried about my health and I feel so bad I can barely function some days..I can hardly take care of my kids I'm so tired..

Do I not tell the OB I'm nursing or do I wean? I think DD would be okay with it but I don't know if I would...Thanks for any advice!!! I don't know what to do!!


----------



## traixa2 (Dec 6, 2002)

I have no BTDT advice about glucophage.
Just an acknowledgement that the decision is a hard one.
(I have , ahem, told selective thruths)


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I would definitely try to speak to knowledgeable people about it and do some research. I was actually told by a lactation consultant that Metformin can be *good* for BF. I have no idea what she based this on or perhaps I misunderstood her? But it's worth looking into.

I have PCOS and took Metformin in order to conceive, and stayed on it for the first trimester. In a future pregnancy I would seriously consider staying on it the whole time and I would at least look into the breastfeeding issue. The drug works very well for me. Ideally I would not take any drugs at all while pg or bf but I feel like it was the right decision to be on it in the 1st trimester and as more research is done I might decide that the benefits are greater than the risks as far as continuing with it.

Anyway, this seems to be an issue that has no medical consensus yet, as the research hasn't been done or is still in progress. I'd ask as many doctors as you can and look up as much info on the internet as you can, and make as informed a decision as you can. Try www.soulcysters.net, a huge PCOS site, if you haven't already.

Good luck.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, and if you decide to take the drug while continuing to BF, and you know your OB won't prescribe it (but other doctors will), why don't you switch docs? I wouldn't lie about it. But that's just me. On the other hand, if the doc doesn't ASK whether you are still nursing...that's kind of a grey area, no?


----------



## celesterra (Apr 28, 2005)

Stacey, you might want to ask the mamas on the ttc w/pcos thread - we're on the trying to conceive list... I don't have an answer for you, but I am guessing others have been where you are!

Good luck!


----------

